# Looking for afternoon part time Job



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello I am looking for any kind of work I can find right now. I amoutboard mechanic I can do yard work paint little projects I am pretty handy all aroundI just need so extra money really bad. If you have anything around the house, office, Ect please let me know. I am open just about every afternoon thank for your time pm if you have anything thanks agin. Josh


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

Help please I need the money bad


----------

